# My Music



## starving4rtist (May 29, 2004)

As well as being in a band, I've been recording some more ambient emo music with my friend.  I find they're great to listen to over and over while working on the computer at night or to relax.

Let me know what you think

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/5/hidingintherhubarbmusic.htm


----------



## vonnagy (May 29, 2004)

just streamed it, very nice matey.. .very relaxing. lovely. thanks for sharing!


----------

